# ##Id_String...



## CopperKid

hey everyone!

i was looking through the msconfig and under services i found this
##Id_String1.6844F930_1628_4223_B5CC_5BB94B879762##

i was just wondering if any one has a clue what it is


----------



## SirKenin

It appears to be installed with the Bonjour Service for Windows... It's the mDNSResponder service, used by iTunes for music sharing.


----------



## CopperKid

ohhh rigght haha that a stupid name for it

ahah thanks man


----------

